
Ask HN: Prepaid long-term web hosting - malchow
Here’s a question for you brilliant folks. Suppose you are at the end of a spectacular career — a writer, an engineer, a CEO, whatever. And that you’ve created a simple static site that showcases your life’s work. Mostly HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;PNGs. Maybe some downloadable files.<p>Suppose further that you have no kids.<p>You’d like to get this site hosted on a custom domain. You want it to be available as far into the future as possible. Money is not really a limitation. You can prepay. In fact, you <i>want</i> to prepay.<p>How would you go about setting up a simple HTML site to last far into the future? Which vendors would you use? What extra layers&#x2F;protections would you build in?<p>Would you select the optimal DNS&#x2F;registrar and host? Or would you select one vendor for all three functions?
======
demygale
I’ll give a non-technical answer: set up a legal trust. This is the typical
way a person has their wishes carried out after their death.

------
ryanmercer
[https://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/hosting-your-website-
aft...](https://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/hosting-your-website-after-death--
cms-23492)

Seems to be a decent read on the subject, it even shows at least one service
(I just scanned it) that promised to do this then went belly up.

------
kennxfl
The best way is to set up a trust. Domains and hosting have a maximum period
before renewal longest being 20 years. A trust ensures the renewals are
completed. One legitimate vendor e.g. Google, would be the best option.

------
cimmanom
What's the goal? How long term is long-term? (A couple decades? A couple
centuries? A couple millennia?)

For the really long term, printing something and getting it into some major
archives (library of congress, etc) may be your best bet to persist
information.

For somewhat long term, perhaps archive.org or another organization with a
related mission might be part of the strategy?

------
lioeters
I had a similar idea of an "eternal bit" \- to break the problem down, how
much would it cost to host a bit for the next X centuries? Not sure if there's
a realistic or practical solution.

------
87
I'd use ipfs as the authoritative storage. Some scripts triggering archiving
on the major internet archives.

You could, say, buy 3 tlds for the same name and have different strategies for
each.

If money really isn't a problem you could put the data on the bitcoin
blockchain.

------
mabynogy
I know ramnode and ovh accept prepayment (maybe more than one year for
ramnode).

The simplest is to make a static website, put it on GitHub pages, and make
your domain point to that.

